# Black S-Line grille installed



## dan-phx (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm very happy with the results. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Big thanks to AudiHVParts 'That Parts Guy' for the part info in the original thread








Parts used:
Black S-Line grille assy (surround & rings included) - 8P4853651D VMZ
Black plate delete filler panel p/n - 8P4807287J 3FZ
(about $250 total)
FYI: grille does not include the S-Line badge.
This DIY was a great step by step guide to find all the screws on the bumper cover! -> Link 
Wheel well liners are the devil! The whole process took me about 2hrs at a snails pace by myself. It only took about 15min to put back on. I'd recommend you wash out the front of your wheel wells to get all the brake dust out first. Snaping out the old grille from the clips was about the worst. I was trying to not break the old part or mess up the bumper cover.


































_Modified by dan-phx at 8:35 PM 6-7-2006_


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

damn thats HOTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Rick LV (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: (tpliquid)*

Looks great. I have silver as well and am definitely thinking about doing this now.


----------



## Rick LV (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: Black S-Line grille installed (dan-phx)*

Will this grill fit a 2.0T, though?


----------



## dan-phx (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Black S-Line grille installed (Rick LV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rick LV* »_Will this grill fit a 2.0T, though?

The Black S-Line should be fine. ECS is selling the std gray S-Line grilles for 2.0 application. They appear to use the same mold.
Here's the part # for the Black 2.0 without the notch for the S-Line badge or the raised vertical ribs:
8P4853651A VMZ


----------



## sniper27 (Jan 22, 2001)

*Re: Black S-Line grille installed (dan-phx)*

can you just paint that plate filler panel?


----------



## AudiHVParts (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: Black S-Line grille installed (dan-phx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dan-phx* »_ Snaping out the old grille from the clips was about the worst. I was trying to not break the old part or mess up the bumper cover.










No joke, those clips are in there way too damn well. Glad to see the install went well though, and it looks absolutely stunning, well done sir


----------



## Cosmic_man (May 27, 2000)

*Re: Black S-Line grille installed (AudiHVParts)*

thats 115 degrees of [email protected]!


----------



## Audiggity (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: Black S-Line grille installed (Cosmic_man)*

Looks sweet!
I want one for my Black 2.0T now... shucks


----------



## jokr02 (Jul 8, 2005)

did you have to get someone to paint your plate filler? or did you order that with the grill+surround as well from the dealer?


----------



## dan-phx (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (jokr02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jokr02* »_did you have to get someone to paint your plate filler? or did you order that with the grill+surround as well from the dealer?

I didn't want to have to mess with dechroming & painting. I ordered it from the dealer. It's a special order part from Germany.
Black plate delete filler panel p/n - 8P4807287J 3FZ
$96+$20 shipping from Germany +Tax.


----------



## buymenow00 (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: (dan-phx)*

was it my imagination or was there also a matte black grille available??


----------



## dan-phx (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (buymenow00)*


_Quote, originally posted by *buymenow00* »_was it my imagination or was there also a matte black grille available??

I first ordered as part of a preorder for satin grills started a few months ago by an importer on Audizine. They cancelled the orders when the parts were unavailable. There are satin versions available for other Audis. They may have assumed that those would be satin as well before they were available.
My parts guy only saw black/black and the standard chrome/gray models in his computer.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (dan-phx)*

looks great dan and Audi north scottsdale appreciates your business








i cant wait for my Oettinger grill to finally arrive. i may need your help with install.


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

oettinger grill is whole grill with surround?


----------



## Rick LV (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: Black S-Line grille installed (dan-phx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dan-phx* »_
The Black S-Line should be fine. ECS is selling the std gray S-Line grilles for 2.0 application. They appear to use the same mold.
Here's the part # for the Black 2.0 without the notch for the S-Line badge or the raised vertical ribs:
8P4853651A VMZ

I'll have to go by the dealer and look at a 3.2Q grill to see whether or not I prefer the raised vertical bars.


----------



## jokr02 (Jul 8, 2005)

whats the vertical rib you're reffering to?


----------



## dan-phx (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (jokr02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jokr02* »_whats the vertical rib you're reffering to?

In the pics below you can see the vetical ribs on the S-Line are raised, more pronounced than the horizonatal lines. On the 2.0T the ribs are equal horizontal and vert.
Both molds are available in black.










_Modified by dan-phx at 4:13 PM 6/6/2006_


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (dan-phx)*

I want this! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## justdanorm (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: (a3-b-RS)*

anyone have a pic with a lava gray with the s-line grill or someone with photoshop skillz?


----------



## dan-phx (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (justdanorm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justdanorm* »_anyone have a pic with a lava gray with the s-line grill or someone with photoshop skillz?

I photoshopped the black s-line grille on a Lava Gray 2.0T from the gallery for you. It really changes the look. Tough call.








Here's the original:










_Modified by dan-phx at 10:26 PM 6-7-2006_


----------



## McGriddle (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Black S-Line grille installed (dan-phx)*

That looks sweet, Dan!!! 
Not sure how it would look on my purple A3, though.


----------



## justdanorm (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: (dan-phx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dan-phx* »_









both look good








Can't decide. Maybe I'll do just the grill and leave the surround chrome to have a bit of contrast against the dark colors...


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (justdanorm)*









My Favorite upgrade so far!!


----------



## thea3kid (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (angryrican66)*

favorite upgrade too!!










_Modified by thea3kid at 1:57 PM 2-8-2007_


----------



## meesh. (Apr 1, 2004)

damn you bastards!
my car is gonna look exactly like yours, a3kid, if i get that grill.
except im a tad lower. but dam, i want that grill (Non-sline) and the black plate filer.


----------



## meesh. (Apr 1, 2004)

wait is the grill itself (not the frame around it, the ribs) painted black, or is it matte?


----------



## A4Kevin (May 4, 2005)

Would one of you guys care to give me a run down on the part numbers.
Black Filler Plate.
Black SLine Grille.
Black Grille Surround.


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (A4Kevin)*

Look at the first message in the thread:
Parts used:
Black S-Line grille assy (surround & rings included) - 8P4853651D VMZ
Black plate delete filler panel p/n - 8P4807287J 3FZ


----------



## A4Kevin (May 4, 2005)

*Re: (mike3141)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mike3141* »_Look at the first message in the thread:
Parts used:
Black S-Line grille assy (surround & rings included) - 8P4853651D VMZ
Black plate delete filler panel p/n - 8P4807287J 3FZ

Perfect! Thanks Mike. Is it me or do the filler plates look different. The one that dan-phx has looks to have two horizontal lines whereas the angryrican66's does not.


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (A4Kevin)*

The filler plate on mine is the Grey but has since been chaged to the black also, but with the license plat there are no lines


----------



## mondomon (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: (angryrican66)*

Is there a black plate filler with the holes for the US plates? Or will you just have to drill your own holes?
The black s-line grille looks a lil wierd with the dark grey US plate filler.


----------



## A32Have (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: (mondomon)*

I dont think one is available. You can always save some coin and paint it yourself.


----------



## thonczarenko (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: (dan-phx)*

Where can I get the chin spoiler that is on the 2.0T in the picture with the S-Line?
Thanks!


----------



## thonczarenko (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: (dan-phx)*

I was meaning the picture of the 2.0T from this post. I think it may be a ground effect package from Audi? If so, does anyone copy it? Thanks!

_Quote, originally posted by *dan-phx* »_
In the pics below you can see the vetical ribs on the S-Line are raised, more pronounced than the horizonatal lines. On the 2.0T the ribs are equal horizontal and vert.
Both molds are available in black.









_Modified by dan-phx at 4:13 PM 6/6/2006_


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (thonczarenko)*

Looks best in black. Good thing my A3 is black


----------



## mondomon (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: (A32Have)*

A32Have:
What did you use to paint it? Procedures/DIY steps? It does match up quite nicely.


----------



## eh (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (mondomon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mondomon* »_Is there a black plate filler with the holes for the US plates? Or will you just have to drill your own holes?
The black s-line grille looks a lil wierd with the dark grey US plate filler.

http://h2sport.com/products.php?productid=816
Although it looks grey in the picture, it is in fact matte black. I know because I have one.


----------



## 06 a3 (May 31, 2012)

*cant make my mind up*

hello this is my first time posting and i was just wondering if anyone could help me make my mind up i have a lava gray 2006 2.0t a3 and i need some help. on ECS tuning they have the oem blackout grille for 458$ and its glossy black and then they also have the way cheaper fk matte black also gloss grille for 179$ witch do you think would look better on my car


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

06 a3 said:


> hello this is my first time posting and i was just wondering if anyone could help me make my mind up i have a lava gray 2006 2.0t a3 and i need some help. on ECS tuning they have the oem blackout grille for 458$ and its glossy black and then they also have the way cheaper fk matte black also gloss grille for 179$ witch do you think would look better on my car


 Welcome. 

What kind of car do you have?


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

06 a3 said:


> hello this is my first time posting and i was just wondering if anyone could help me make my mind up *i have a lava gray 2006 2.0t a3* and i need some help. on ECS tuning they have the oem blackout grille for 458$ and its glossy black and then they also have the way cheaper fk matte black also gloss grille for 179$ witch do you think would look better on my car





rawaudi said:


> Welcome.
> 
> What kind of car do you have?


 can't tell if sarcasm...


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

x SMURF x said:


> can't tell if sarcasm...


 I can't visualize the car. Need pics please. 

haha 

Did you check out the ebay ones? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2006-2007-2...A3&hash=item1e6e72b27a&vxp=mtr#ht_2459wt_1270 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2009-2010-2...A3&hash=item1e6e472ee7&vxp=mtr#ht_2482wt_1270 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/06-08-AUDI-...A3&hash=item5d3365d4b4&vxp=mtr#ht_3791wt_1270


----------

